# Honey or maple syrup?



## 1st timer (Aug 23, 2016)

In case of hypoglycemia my vet recommends i put some maple syrup on my finger and let him lick it. Can i give him honey instead? Also,if i see he hasn't eaten much,i give him some anyway just to make sure. Is that ok?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Either one is fine. If he hasn't eaten, then you can give either maple syrup or honey. BUT make sure you follow up with some protein. If you have a real baby, go get some baby food meats and let him eat those when he doesn't want to eat. If he has a hypoglycemic episode I'd at least call the vet for further advice. You don't want to go around the circle of hypoglycemia, normal blood sugar, hypoglycemia in a short time.


----------



## 1st timer (Aug 23, 2016)

he's almost 4 months.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

He is old enough to stop having hypoglycemic episodes. Is he a real tiny one? How much does he weigh? Hopefully, as he grows he will outgrow this problem.


----------



## 1st timer (Aug 23, 2016)

He's about 3 lbs 8oz. I just give him some when i see he's not very active and he hasnt eaten much. He'll grow to about 5.5 lbs-6 lbs


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Cuddles was about that weight when she was that old. She has never had hypoglycemia. That's just my personal experience with her, though. Of course, when she was a puppy she would never forgo meals or anything, either.


----------



## 1st timer (Aug 23, 2016)

I leave his food bowl out all day long. He eats about 40-50 grams of acana puppy food.
Sometimes he finishes it sooner in the day sometimes later. I give him some maple syrup on days he's a bit more sleepy than usual.


----------

